# Dominance aggression



## Millie123

I'm hoping more experienced owners can help/ reassure me! Our cockapoo is now just over 6 months and has started being quite aggressive towards my husband for seemingly no reason. He used to be a bit growly when he went near his food bowl but lately it's escalated and is when he puts his lead on or walks by when he is in his crate. I'm talking really barking and growling. Tonight my husband went to feed him and he started barking before the food was even out of the packet. My husband left the room and came back in and the same thing happened. Has anyone else experienced this? He is being neutered soon and I'm hoping this will help, but realise it won't be the solution necessarily. Any thoughts very welcome!!


----------



## fairlie

Very strange. I'd call a private trainer if it was me and see if they can observe to see what is going on.


----------



## Cat 53

How does your husband react? Does your dog do this to anyone else? Cockerpoos are quite sensitive dogs so I am wondering if your husband has consistanly challenged your dog in some way. Jerking on his lead? Basically dominating your dog in some way. Like Fairlie I think you need a trainer in to observe what happening. Marzi is great with this sort of thing. Hopefully she can offer some advice.


----------



## 2ndhandgal

The first thing I would do is cancel the neutering until you have got this sorted as it is almost certainly nothing to do with dominance and far more likely to do with fear which neutering may well make worse.

Has your husband removed the bowl from your pup to show him "who is in charge" or similar? This sort of thing can lead to the dog becoming worried and defensive at food times which is what this sounds like.

You need a good positive reward based trainer to come in and help you as it sounds like your husbands relationship with your pup is starting to go very wrong and your pup sounds very worried indeed. If you are in the UK what area are you in and I will see if I can recommend a decent trainer to help - until you get help forget dominance and think scared and worried pup and forget any sort of telling off which may be going on for growling. If a dog growls he is telling you he is deeply uncomfortable with something so you need to get to the root of the problem to start to move forward.


----------



## Millie123

Thank you for your replies...It is most bizarre as my husband totally loves our pup and actually if anything I'm the one that's 'firmer' and he's the 'fun one'. Most of the time it's my husband he'd go to for play or cuddles and is excited to see him. My husband has never hurt him or raised his voice (except this week once he shouted 'no' when he was barking at him) I really don't think he's fearful of my husband- having read a lot about the different types of aggression (and I'm no way an expert I know!) his stance is very dominant and tail up and slightly wagging rather than down. I am getting in touch with a recommended behaviourist who uses positive methods to advise. It's just sad as he's lovely in every other way


----------



## Millie123

oh I meant to add no, my husband has never taken his bowl away and has even on occasion added nice treats- he daren't do that now!!


----------



## 2ndhandgal

Is it possible then that your pup is just being a teenage hooligan and just pushing his luck and demanding attention rather than aggressive? Some dogs can have a whole range of noises some of which may be very growly but not actual aggression/ How did it first start and when were the first growls heard?

I would not pay too much attention to body stance to determine the type of aggression - a fearful dog trying to convince something scary to go away will usually have a high tail and full of confidence stance.

Good luck with a behaviourist.


----------



## Millie123

We first had a hint at a puppy training session! He had a kong given by the trainer to keep him occupied and it was our turn to do something so my daughter went to take the kong and he growled. She backed away and the trainer went over, held his lead and took the kong. My pup went nuts and bit his hand. Since then it was initially only around food and now it's at other times as I've mentioned too. He does growl at the children sometimes if he has a toy. Maybe he is just pushing his luck trying to show whose boss?! I would understand fear if my husband had done something. I'm not sure what's going on in his little puppy head!


----------



## 2ndhandgal

Aha - that is classic resource guarding - nothing to do with dominance and relatively easy to deal with using the right approach (which the puppy trainer should have given you some help with if it showed itself there!!) 

My girl was a resource guarder when she first came to me at 18ish months - I have a long post somewhere about it - will try and track it down for you but don't worry too much


----------



## 2ndhandgal

Have a read of this 

http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=56106


----------



## Millie123

Oh... I shall look into that!! Would that still be the case if I can go near his food etc though? I see what you mean- it's primarily food and his crate. He will take toys to my husband and let him have them which I guess is positive. Could the lead be a different issue or could the guarding be part of that too? I really appreciate your help 2ndhandgal (I've noticed some people are able to 'thank people' but can't work out how!!)


----------



## Cat 53

Millie 123, you press the little thanks tab at the bottom of the comments written, on the right hand side. There are 3 buttons....thanks......quote.....and quick.


----------



## 2ndhandgal

Can you give a bit more detail on what is happening with the lead and when pup gets growly or barky - with maybe difference between how pup behaves for you and husband.

Yes it can be the case they are guarding more from one person than another and actually probably means it should be easier to resolve. It is also possibly your husband has done something entirely innocently which has worried the pup so causing different reactions and not meaning he has been mean in any way


----------



## Millie123

With the lead he either tries to 'nip' as I'm trying to put it on which is more annoying than anything else but he has started barking at my husband as he's putting it on or just after. He gets me to do it now to avoid conflict. Interestingly I just gave a new toy to pup and he started barking when my husband tried to walk in the room. My husband is at the point of giving up and has gone to another room for ease. My little girl has just walked into the same room no problem


----------



## Marzi

Have a pep talk with your husband - 2ndhandgirl is the expert on resource guarding - but he needs to be confident and committed to this all being resolved. A quiet ahppy confidence is needed from all people around your pup. 
As you have children I'm sure your OH is an expert at singing, when he is entering a room the dog is already in get him to start singing as he approached the door and then continue as he walks in - encourage him to not look at the dog - but look at you or the children - in fact you could all sing for a bit. It will confuse your pup no end and take the focus off him, which will help him to relax also if you are all singing your husband might not feel too self conscious!
With lead putting on - I'd go right back to basics - have food rewards ask for a sit reward the sit. Ask for a stay take a step away step back in and reward with a treat and lots of gently calm good boys. attach the lead and walk away, return and praise- try not to hurry the process or ramp up the excitement, take time, be calm and be positive. Have some high value rewards - smelly frankfurter. Only give small pieces, but find lots of reasons to give it.


----------



## fairlie

It warms my heart when our resident pros go out of their way like this to help problem solve for this silly little pup. Will be thinking of you and your family Millie as you all sing around your pup and convey the relaxed attitude you need.


----------



## 2ndhandgal

Yep absolutely as Marzi says - the lead thing sounds more like bratty teenager than resource guarding and back to basics to teach her what you do want is the way to go exactly as she says.

Barking with new toy - hmmm - difficult to say - but from what you say about your husband bonding well and being a general softy I wonder if pupster has just learned to push his buttons and get a reaction. Again Marzi has nailed it, singing means calm breathing and sorry pup but you are not winding me up any more.


----------



## RuthMill

2ndhand and Marzi! You are brill!!


----------



## Millie123

First of all I want to thank you but I only have the 'quote' option...maybe because I'm new??!! But I'm feeling more positive about things and the resource guarding sounds soooo right! Not sure why my husband is getting the brunt of it but we'll work on it. Am going to have a 1:1 with a trainer who deals with behaviour issues whose been recommended and they say it's lots of positive training which is good. I'm hoping to look back in a few months and reminisce about my funny ol'puppy! I'll be back updating! 2ndhandgal do you know what the post was called about resource guarding you mentioned?


----------



## Millie123

Ah, now can thank people!! Just wanted to say that my husband has had Danny lying in the lounge with him all evening happy as anything- funny little thing is most confused!!


----------



## fairlie

Rufus was a real challenge as a pup too. Keep your sense of humour and remember the old adage "when it gets hard to love them you have to love them harder"!


----------



## 2ndhandgal

Millie123 said:


> First of all I want to thank you but I only have the 'quote' option...maybe because I'm new??!! But I'm feeling more positive about things and the resource guarding sounds soooo right! Not sure why my husband is getting the brunt of it but we'll work on it. Am going to have a 1:1 with a trainer who deals with behaviour issues whose been recommended and they say it's lots of positive training which is good. I'm hoping to look back in a few months and reminisce about my funny ol'puppy! I'll be back updating! 2ndhandgal do you know what the post was called about resource guarding you mentioned?


Excellent really pleased you have a one to one sorted and are feeling more positive. There should be a link to another thread in post 10'


----------



## Millie123

Ah sorry I missed that link before! Very useful reading. Today I was thinking about it all and I fear we may have made things worse a few weeks ago as we were advised (which I now realise was not the best thing to do) to stare him out. My husband only did it a couple of times but maybe this has set us back? Having said that, today has been brilliant- we have removed any possible triggers until we have our 1:1 so I'm feeding. My funny pup has been going for cuddles and happily playing with toys whilst my husband strokes him. Maybe removing triggers is wise for a while? Honestly, having a puppy is just as tricky and mind boggling as children!!


----------



## 2ndhandgal

Removing potential triggers is an excellent idea - calming down the whole environment and letting him trust again is what it is all about. Yes that may well be why he is more focused on your husband as that has worried him - but try not to worry - it all sounds fairly easy to put back on track and resolve.

Your husband sounds lovely so hopefully all will soon be sorted


----------



## Nessa

My dog does the same thing... Resource guarding. He charges at my husband. My husband will not participate in the training. Not good!


----------



## Millie123

Oh Nessa I'm so sorry you are experiencing the same- it's frustrating isn't it? It is reassuring to know it's not just us though. I've had some brilliant advice here and the plan is to remove triggers as far as possible and have a 1:1 with a trainer who deals with specific behaviours. How old is your dog and how long has it been happening?


----------



## 2ndhandgal

Nessa - hope you can get your husband to participate and sort out your dog. Resource guarding is something you can overcome but you do need to go about it the right way and work with your dog.


----------



## Millie123

Nessa- please don't listen if someone advises you to stare him out. We've made things worse by following that advice


----------



## 2ndhandgal

Anything from the old school of "show them who is boss" is also doomed to failure with resource guarding. 

It is usually a form of insecurity and the dog is stressed and worried about losing whatever it is guarding so you need to build the dogs confidence so it no longer worries about the loss of that thing. So things like swapping items for other items, teaching them to get down off chairs and that presence of people around things is good are all the sort of stuff you need to do.


----------



## Meredith

2ndhandgal said:


> Have a read of this
> 
> http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=56106


That was me and the advice I was given worked so well. This is such a great site! After just a couple offers to trade the item for a treat and praise he learned that we were no threat to his food/toys and started happily surrendering whatever he had to us when asked. We've never had another growl even over his most loved treats. He will still try and convince us to chase him for it if he sees an opportunity but that's an entirely different problem.


----------



## 2ndhandgal

Meredith said:


> That was me and the advice I was given worked so well. This is such a great site! After just a couple offers to trade the item for a treat and praise he learned that we were no threat to his food/toys and started happily surrendering whatever he had to us when asked. We've never had another growl even over his most loved treats. He will still try and convince us to chase him for it if he sees an opportunity but that's an entirely different problem.


Excellent  so pleased things are running smoothly again


----------

